# Super stable Go Pro mount accessory - Galluscam



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You want a chicken for christmas?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Andy, That made me laugh
we all need some levity these days


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I like the Eagle Cam better!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I've heard chickens can only handle class II water. Emus are the way to go! Those dudes can handle serious class V, and they live forever!
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fc/Emu-wild.jpg

Also, the eagle cam was quite cool, but the ad that came before it was probably the first youtube ad I've ever watched from beginning to end. I'm still in shock. Here's the site the ad was for. http://www.poopourri.com/


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I suspect Riley will have a gopro on one of our chickens by days end...


----------

